# What's your strength?



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

My best are flat bench 3 reps 135kg

and dead lift 2 reps at 200kg (or 1 most of time lol)

Whats your best exercise and weight ???


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

bench is pretty poor 130 6to8 on good day. (struggled with bench sins done shoulder in 4or5 years ago

deads 215 hoping 2 get this higher soon

squats last couple time been uoto 170 for 2 feel i can go lot heavier.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> bench is pretty poor 130 6to8 on good day. (struggled with bench sins done shoulder in 4or5 years ago
> 
> deads 215 hoping 2 get this higher soon
> 
> squats last couple time been uoto 170 for 2 feel i can go lot heavier.


cool thats top!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

best weights

bench 150 kg for 3 reps

squat 200 kg for 4 reps

deads 200 kg for 2 reps

shoulder press 140 for 4 reps


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Last year 1 rep maxes where bench 130, deads 245, squats 205.

Not sure if I will surpass this year, took far too much time off.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dezw said:


> Last year 1 rep maxes where bench 130, deads 245, squats 205.
> 
> Not sure if I will surpass this year, took far too much time off.


im pretty well short of my best at the minute too mate, but i slowed myself down and actually concentrated more on form and making the lower weights work for me..

i very rarely go over 110 kg for bench atc anymore .. but i feel like im beneffitting more at the minute !!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> best weights
> 
> bench 150 kg for 3 reps
> 
> ...


Beast!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

225kg for deadlift for 5 reps, never tried 1 rep max

140kg for bench but never go over 100kg now since chest tear, could go heavier just scared lol

190kg squat for 5 reps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bench is **** poor 160

axle clean and press is 130kg

deadlift is 280kg with just belt no strap done last year

best squat was 235kg bellowe parallel with belt

front squat 180kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bench 120kg x3

Squat 150kg x4

Deadlift 225kg x1


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> bench is **** poor 160
> 
> axle clean and press is 130kg
> 
> ...


its not that bad and your dead lift is mega mate!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Behind the neck dumbbel triceps pull up: 6 reps @ 44Kgs is my fav and where I feel the most strenght..

But max weight I load would be back horizontal pull up on resistance machine I guess..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

gymgym said:


> The One I lift the most is
> 
> Behind the neck dumbbel triceps pull up: 6 reps @ 44Kgs


what so that's more than you deadlift? :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> what so that's more than you deadlift? :lol:


was thinking along the same lines :confused1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> what so that's more than you deadlift? :lol:


lol I dont do any deadlift due to my back



Simspin said:


> was thinking along the same lines :confused1:


I know world gets confused but lemme re-edit this post one sec


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Deadlift 2 reps at 130kg

Bench 1 rep at 85kg

Squat never really tried for a max but I know I can do 5 for like 105kg

Think I'm the weakest so far :whistling:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Deadlift 2 reps at 130kg
> 
> Bench 1 rep at 85kg
> 
> ...


don't matter buddy as long as your growing and getting stronger.

my training partner can bench 180 make me look and cvnt.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

oh 2 add i kill him on deads squats.

still the alpha out two of us


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine so far

Bench 60kg x 5

Dead 100kg x 5

Squat 85kg x 5


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Deadlift 2 reps at 130kg
> 
> Bench 1 rep at 85kg
> 
> ...


not about that mate your doing fine any way! :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

170kgx1 Deadlift (set today)

140kgx1 Squat

85kgx3 Bench (hate bench press)

65kgx2 Press

Deads and squats going up 5kg each week. Hoping for 200kg and 160kg, respectively, by the end of August.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

These are all lists without any bench shirts / boss suits etc...

Bench Press = 140kg x 5 (Weak as fcuk)

Incline Dumbell Press = 50kg x 5

Barbell Shoulder Press = 110 x 6

Deadlift = 300kg x 1 (Belt and Chalk lol)

Squat = 240kg x 5-8 (Belt and Knee Wraps)

Has decreased... BUT ILL B BACKKKK...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> best weights
> 
> bench 150 kg for 3 reps
> 
> ...


fecking beast flintoff, good man!! :thumbup1:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> best weights
> 
> bench 150 kg for 3 reps
> 
> ...


strange most people dead more than they squat.

still great lifts m8. my aim is 200kg squat


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I always say use that great one in my head,,,,train dont strain,,,Im not lifting what you call very heavy for being nearly 17st tho the gains are coming on nicely.Saying that im only back training 3 months now from being out over 10 years.

Bench 130kgs roughy 4 reps

squats 150kgs 3 reps

inclined dumbell presses 40kg 5 reps

inclined flys 22kgs 7 reps

dead lifts,,0 havent been doing em oppssss,lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mines taking an instant dislike to 99% of the people I meet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> fecking beast flintoff, good man!! :thumbup1:


nobodys seen them ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> nobodys seen them ...


actually they have...

apart from squat Rob has seen them all....

so up yours tiny cock ...

oh and about deads not beating my squat weight, its all about technique.. my dead technique needs help i feel !!!

and like i say im a way off them at the minute, but give me a couple of months i will be blasting them cnuting weights again no probs !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> actually they have...
> 
> apart from squat Rob has seen them all....
> 
> ...


you mean lapdog robbot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> you mean lapdog robbot


WOOF !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

some strong cnuts in here


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> some strong cnuts in here


yeah Ewen lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> yeah Ewen lol


i cant post my max lifts as ive no idea what they are and im afraid ill look puny


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i cant post my max lifts as ive no idea what they are and im afraid ill look puny


get fcuked, you mean you dont want to make us all look like fcukin leotards hahaha..

My pink db's honestly do weigh 65 kg pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked, you mean you dont want to make us all look like fcukin leotards hahaha..
> 
> My pink db's honestly do weigh 65 kg pmsl


haha however strong i am im still not strong enough 

i will say that im adding kg`s to the bar regularly .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just dont let matt grith post in here

we will all look like beta ******* then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> just dont let matt grith post in here
> 
> we will all look like beta ******* then


lol yeah hes just pulled a 320 deadlift , my training partner weighs 16.5 stone and pulled a 310kg deadlift he has a 200 bench too lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol yeah hes just pulled a 320 deadlift , my training partner weighs 16.5 stone and pulled a 310kg deadlift he has a 200 bench too lol


Feck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

No a clue what my max benches are now, ive started going for contraction rather than brute strength.

Deadlift is probably the only one I go for singles on now, did 250kg few month back.

Bench not sure? Dont do flat anyway quite happy repping out 60k incline db's for reps tho.

Squats never tried, bad knee.

Wait till the juice kicks in and ill get up there


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dave said:


> No a clue what my max benches are now, ive started going for contraction rather than brute strength.
> 
> Deadlift is probably the only one I go for singles on now, did 250kg few month back.
> 
> ...


i would dread to think what your 1 rm bench could be mate i know how fcukin strong you are lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i would dread to think what your 1 rm bench could be mate i know how fcukin strong you are lol !!!


Ill get there pal eventually haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I like to warm up by benching a treadmill


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave said:


> No a clue what my max benches are now, ive started going for contraction rather than brute strength.
> 
> Deadlift is probably the only one I go for singles on now, did 250kg few month back.
> 
> ...


Beastly deadlift bud. But how come you can dead 250kg but don't squat because of a bad knee? Wouldn't the knee be bending a straining at a similar position during both exercises?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I like to warm up by benching a treadmill


more fun than runing on one lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

bench - 3 reps at 92.5kg

deads - 1 rep at 180kg

squat - 5 reps at 130kg

push press - 3 reps at 70kg

dont do single reps for deads anymore, since last time i went for 180, did my glute :lol:

gone back to doing 5x5 so shall see some improvements on these hopefully soon enough


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> These are all lists *without any bench shirts / boss suits etc*...
> 
> Bench Press = 140kg x 5 (Weak as fcuk)
> 
> ...


Do you ever lift equipped?

Your bench is actually not far off your other lifts tbh, pretty similar to me when I started powerlifting.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm, well mine aren't anything special but:

Bench: 90x6 (can do this for a few sets) I know I can bench more than 100 but not sure how much or how many reps, I've been quite weak recently on BB press so switching back to DBs

DB incline press: 35x8

Deadlift: 150x5

Squats: 110x5

Seated barbell shoulder press: 70x4

Standing military press: 50x6

Goals by the end of the year:

BB bench: Anything over 100

DB incline press: 45+ for 8-10 reps

Deadlift: 200

Squat: 140

Seated mili press: 100


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Bench: 85kg for 8 reps

Squat: 110kg for 12 reps

Deadlift 90kg for 15 reps(lol)

Strict standing overhead barbell press: 40kg for 8 reps(lol)

edit: i weigh 65kg atm


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

On good day bench is 140kg for 3 and deadlift 240kg for 1 or 220kg for 4 (deadlifts are RAW)

Squat is 220kg for 9 (ass to floor)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> lol yeah hes just pulled a 320 deadlift , my training partner weighs 16.5 stone and pulled a 310kg deadlift he has a 200 bench too lol


Holy Sh?t,,,i like


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Bench: 85kg for 8 reps
> 
> Squat: 110kg for 12 reps
> 
> ...


thats good going pal keep it up.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

my lifts are shameful!................. i can only squat 80kg!! but i can leg press 200+ :S my benching is pants 120kg for 8, deadlift 160kg for 8. i impressed myself earlier with 45kg dumbell shoulder presses 4 sets of 10 could have probs pushed it to 50kg.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

fullyloaded said:


> my lifts are shameful!................. i can only squat 80kg!! but i can leg press 200+ :S my benching is pants 120kg for 8, deadlift 160kg for 8. i impressed myself earlier with 45kg dumbell shoulder presses 4 sets of 10 could have probs pushed it to 50kg.


But you look like you can lift way more than that on all lifts! :S


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol yeah hes just pulled a 320 deadlift , my training partner weighs 16.5 stone and pulled a 310kg deadlift he has a 200 bench too lol


Yo Ewen bro... Do you know Delroy Mcqueen by any chance... Holds many powerlifting records... Trained me up for my comp in the past...

Seen him do 370kg Deadlift with ease; i think theres a video of him doing 390kg... that was in 110kg class aswell...


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Bench: 182.5kg (paused)

Squat: 320kg

Front squat: 220kg

Deadlift: 327.5kg (300kg beltless)

Clean & Jerk: 145kg

Snatch: 110kg

Clean & Push-press: 140kg

Continental clean & jerk: 150kg

They were all drug-free and without any straps etc... Just me belt and lifting shoes 

Now I've done a 4 week cycle of Dbol I've not really gone for 1 rep maxes but managed a solid 5 reps at 177.5kg on the bench (all paused) and a 180kg narrow grip bench


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> But you look like you can lift way more than that on all lifts! :S


everyone says that,maybe i just dont push myself hard enough.......... i work better with dumbells than straight bars, i like to keep good form with my movements though.


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nothing special but

Decline bench press - 130kg x 3

Dead lift - 200kg x 2

Hack squat machine - 190 x 6

Dumbbell shoulder press - 42.5 x 4

Incline dumbbell press 45 x 11

All @ 85kg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lankyprestonian said:


> Bench: 182.5kg (paused)
> 
> Squat: 320kg
> 
> ...


that is some awesome lifting pal drug free or not

do you compete in powerlifting/strongman?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

bench is poor 100kg just now

deads are 175 kg

and have squatted 212.5 for 4 reps not near that just now though..

hoping to get deads to 200kg soon


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Deadlift 140 x 6

Squat 135 x 1 or 115 x 8

Bench 70 x 8

OHO 45 x 8


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Bench has dropped to 120. Can clean and press 100 now, dead lift is stuck at 205. They are my 2 main lifts for now


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

I have done in the past (BDFPA - left due to lifts I knew were not drug free but never seemed to get tested where I'd have people randomly turn up on my doorstep)) etc but then went into strongman around 2008 (came out of that for about a year as was a little disillusioned with it as kept getting caught up in the bull%hit politics of comps etc...) and now looking to get back into it. Just recovering from a torn rotor cuff which I did mid last year and cricked me back messing about with 450kg on a bent oly bar doing some squat walk-outs!

I just train as I enjoy it and may just continue that. Want to get out and do some more cycling and fell walking to see if I can become less fat


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm enjoying calf raises at the mo, 660lbs for 8 reps on the smiths machine.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lankyprestonian said:


> I have done in the past (BDFPA - left due to lifts I knew were not drug free but never seemed to get tested where I'd have people randomly turn up on my doorstep)) etc but then went into strongman around 2008 (came out of that for about a year as was a little disillusioned with it as kept getting caught up in the bull%hit politics of comps etc...) and now looking to get back into it. Just recovering from a torn rotor cuff which I did mid last year and cricked me back messing about with 450kg on a bent oly bar doing some squat walk-outs!
> 
> I just train as I enjoy it and may just continue that. Want to get out and do some more cycling and fell walking to see if I can become less fat


great stuff mate awesome strength :thumb:


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> great stuff mate awesome strength :thumb:


It was haha... Lost quite a bit on the squat and deads now because I've not trained them properly for close toa year due to this back issue (it's mid back and annoying) but getting back slowly but surely! Front squat around 200-215kg currently and just do deads for reps up to about 270-280kg

I think this is why my pressing has gone brilliant again


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Currently not great!

In the distant past...

501 x 1 on bench, 440 x 5 on bench, 405 x 14 on bench, 440 on incline bench.

528 x 3 on squat, 440 or so for front squat.

420 or so for a single on deadlift.

Last year I did manage a few reps with 500 odd lbs on hammer strength pull-downs.

If I can get back to 400 for a single on bench and 300+ on squats I'll be happy and staying injury free! 

I am the guy from whom the t-shirt 'don't tell me what you used to lift show me what you can lift now' is for! :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

These threads never stop popping up :lol:

Squat: 227.5kg x1 / 205kg x4 / 190kg 5x5

Bench: 170kg x1 / 150kg x5

Deadlift: 262.5kg x1 / 237.5kg x5

Standing OHP (Strict): 115kg x1 / 97.5kg x5


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

martin brown said:


> Do you ever lift equipped?
> 
> Your bench is actually not far off your other lifts tbh, pretty similar to me when I started powerlifting.


Yeh bro have competed once before and did 300kg squat and 290kg deadlift using boss suit... Bench at that time i got 165kg using bench shirt...

Feel alot stronger now when training just need to get into routine bro...


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Standing military press 50kg... Although I am a emanciated stick currently so its not bad considering...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Dead lift 242.5kg x1

Bench 140kg x1

Squat 167.5kg

Working towards

Dead 250kg

Bench 150kg

Squat 200kg

Ohp 115kg x1


----------

